# - Beetle Stance / Fitment Thread -



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Alright, looking through the other model's threads, they all have successful stance threads that are awesome to look at (MK3's is 180 pages, MK2's, MK4's, MK5's....)

1. The Beetle only
2. Try not to quote full images
3. You are entitled to your opinion.... But do not argue.
4. Constructive criticism is allowed but don't let it get out of hand.

Feel free to add your specs, coils, wheel size, spacers, et, tire size, ect...

I do not see a thread for this and personally might buy one. If I get one I will slam her on her face. I know I wont be the only one, so lets see what you guy got.

All I can find is this photoshop at this moment


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

There's already a thread that's similar: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5557778-The-Lowered-Thread....


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> There's already a thread that's similar:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5557778-The-Lowered-Thread....


Yea saw it when I was searching for another photo's so I failed.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

well here is mine....

























pic with it bagged coming soon........whenever i actually install them lol


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

bagged and notched...still on stock tires


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> bagged and notched...still on stock tires


 this was my inspiration to bag mine lol what kit did u use???


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

i want to throw those wheels on but i want some 19s lol


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

210thumper said:


> this was my inspiration to bag mine lol what kit did u use???


 Airlifts all the way around. Running Accuair vu4 manifold with switchspeed controller...all 3/8s valves and lines.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

210thumper said:


> well here is mine....
> pic with it bagged coming soon........whenever i actually install them lol


 Leaving the show! Nice car man. 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Leaving the show! Nice car man.


 What suspension are you dropped on.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

LEBlackRob said:


> What suspension are you dropped on.


 ksport coils with that collar about 3/4 the way up...it i spin the collar all the way up i could go about another inch or so down....but she will be bagged soon got and electronic air lift slam kit coming


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

210thumper said:


> ksport coils with that collar about 3/4 the way up...it i spin the collar all the way up i could go about another inch or so down....but she will be bagged soon got and electronic air lift slam kit coming


 The more I drive the car the more I like it. Pretty impressed with the car just needs some lows. Your car looks like it just sits right for daily driving.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice ride 
Been looking into lowering my car as well


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wifes beetle.. Sorry a little dirty


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the wheels choice


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

ive seen ^^^^ bug on my facebook thread yesterday....**** looks clean fo sho!!! if u dont mind me asking how much did u pay for the wheels?? and whats the measurement on them...


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

210thumper said:


> ive seen ^^^^ bug on my facebook thread yesterday....**** looks clean fo sho!!! if u dont mind me asking how much did u pay for the wheels?? and whats the measurement on them...







Thanks, she did a nice job ... Not sure on the price my wife bought them as part of the pre sale from Dorbritz Designs... They are 18x8.5 and 18.9.5 in the rear


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ASE82 said:


> Thanks, she did a nice job ... Not sure on the price my wife bought them as part of the pre sale from Dorbritz Designs... They are 18x8.5 and 18.9.5 in the rear


Damn thought those where 19's. Car looks great love those wheels.


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

what size rubber is she on?
I wish my 18s looked like that mine look so small


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> what size rubber is she on?
> I wish my 18s looked like that mine look so small


She is running 205/40's up front 215/40's in the rear Nitto Neo Gens on 8.5' and 9.5's


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Lowering those beetles really looks good and if we didn't live in the boon docks on a dirt/sand road, that I constructed i would like the drop it, they look great.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

This was a favorite Beetle so far just because these wheels fit the car so perfectly in my eyes. What sucks is now the car is up for sale. Link below photo goes to kids for sale thread.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5860287-fs-ft-2012-bagged-beetle&p=79760798#post79760798


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

LEBlackRob said:


> This was a favorite Beetle so far just because these wheels fit the car so perfectly in my eyes. What sucks is now the car is up for sale. Link below photo goes to kids for sale thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! thats really really clean!!


----------

